# GOOD LUCK KELLY'S!!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you both good luck for your scans today!!! Cant wait to hear how many bubbas you have between you!!!

                   

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

[fly] GOOD LUCK KELLY'S [/fly]

 hope you both get double trouble  ​
love maz xxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

[fly]Good luck kelly's[/fly]
Thinkin of u both 2 day, like maz says, hope u get double trouble


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello everyone

Soooo pleased to come on and tell u all we seen our little punkin on screen infront of us heart beating and flickering away!Was an absultly amzing feeling ,Now that i sit here knowing that little heart is ticking away its totally unbelieveable.Today iam 7w5d but they have moved my date forward to 8weeks and 1day today.And yep only one little baba in there We are over the moon!!   

Love kelly


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

thats great news kelly, i'm sooooo happy for you and mark


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kelly

Have posted to u elsewhere 

Fantastic news darling

Love Emxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

kelly

 glad all is well for you - congrats 

ritz.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Awwww you guys are ssoooooo lovely!!!

Kelz(endo)-So happy for you hunny,did ya cry??we both did!!

Well I am still gobsmacked but so happy

[fly]    ITS TWINS  [/fly]

Thanks all so much for your good wishes,love,luck and babydust to all you lovlies

Kelly x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

WELL DONE TO BOTH OF U KELLYS!!!!!!!
CONRATULATIONS !!!!!!!
XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!! 3 babies!!! Well done both of you!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh Wow










Congratulations to both of you! Thats fantastic news!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

[fly]         [/fly]

Kelly(Endo) ~ Thanks for your txt msg Chick, Sorry I never got chance to reply but massive congrats to you and DH  
I bet your well pleased  
wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond 
Lots of love and sticky stuff
Nicky x x x

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Kelly D ~ Twins wow, double congrats to you and DH  
Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond 
Love and best wishes
Nicky x x x​
[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

kellys big congratulations to u both and hears wishing u both happy healthy pregnancys
luv gail xxxxxxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow a BIG massive congrats 2 both u girls!!! 
Kelly endo Well done chick! i'm made up 4 u an Mark! sendin loads of         and bump rubs  4 the next 8 happy , healthy  months  
Kelly d wowee! twins!!    double trouble 4 u    Well done an congrats 2 u both, sendin u loads of         4 the next 8 happy, healthy months


----------

